# Mold growing in canister filter tubing normal?



## kilfrg7864 (May 7, 2010)

For some reason there is mold growing in just the vinyl tubing of my canister filter, and not the hard plastic ones. 



As you can see the plastic tubing is clean, but the vinyl tubing connected to it is full of what appears to be mold, and goes all the way down to the canister filter on both sides, even where there is no light.

I was just wondering should i be worried?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

It's bacteria growing in the filter tubing I think. I've always had it in my filters and never had any issue with it. I think they're beneficial bacteria.


----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)

Is it brown and kind of patchy looking? Have you tried removing it? Slimy? Yeah, definitely beneficial bacteria. That is actually almost an enhancement to your filter's efficiency.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't worry about it. As long as your tubing is not "clogged" it'll be fine. I've never had tubing become completely clogged with slime- the water flow usually keeps that in check.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (May 7, 2010)

jdm68 said:


> Is it brown and kind of patchy looking? Have you tried removing it? Slimy? Yeah, definitely beneficial bacteria. That is actually almost an enhancement to your filter's efficiency.


i cant tell the color since its in the green tubing. but it is patchy looking def looks like bacterial colonies. 

So is this normal though? And why is it only in the pvc pipes not the hard plastic ones?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

kilfrg7864 said:


> i cant tell the color since its in the green tubing. but it is patchy looking def looks like bacterial colonies.
> 
> So is this normal though? And why is it only in the pvc pipes not the hard plastic ones?


I have it in my transparent spray bar.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah it's normal. I dunno why it's only on the flexible tubing, mine is all over both. It looks nasty but if it's good for the tank I don't mind. When it starts to hamper my flow I scrape a bit out though.


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

It's nothing to worry about. Every canister filter I have owned has had that in the tubes. Just bacteria and/or algae.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

kilfrg7864 said:


> As you can see the plastic tubing is clean, but the vinyl tubing connected to it is full of what appears to be mold,


not mold.. 

its plasticizer flux. Im assuming your talking about this:









"*Plasticizers* are additives that increase the plasticity or fluidity of the material to which they are added, these include plastics, cement, concrete, wallboard and clay bodies. Although the same compounds are often used for both plastics and concretes, the desired effect is slightly different."

Which is why there are expensive tubing which dont have plasticizer inside it. 

http://www.tygon.com/tygon-b443-tubing.aspx



Its normal op, the plasticizer leech is coming off the inside of the tubing.
This happens with all tubing over time.

Once all that is gone, the tubing should stay good. 

But a good sign of plasticizer flux is if the tubing gets cloudy.



Jaguar said:


> Yeah it's normal. I dunno why it's only on the flexible tubing, mine is all over both. It looks nasty but if it's good for the tank I don't mind. When it starts to hamper my flow I scrape a bit out though.


heh... your asking what came first the chicken or the egg.

the tubing is most likely flexable due to the plasticizer leech. 

Unless u paid almost 3-4 dollars per foot like i did on tygon, its going to have plasticizer leech.

Oh u can always get select premium tubing for watercooling PC's. We literally screened for that 7 yrs ago, and replaced all our tubing with plasticizer free tubing.
Plasticizer is a lot worse when you have impingement jets getting clogged from them. 









But generic tubing... which includes home depot tubing will contain plasticizer to help you bend it without kinking.


----------

